# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Ошибка 0x800C0155 приоткрытии фалов почты

## maxifrolov

Я получаю следующее сообщение об ошибке, когда пытаюсь отправить сообщение по электронной почте. 
Хранилище файлов Outlook Express может быть повреждено. Пожалуйста, используйте утилиту такую , как ScanDisk для проверки и ремонта поврежденные файлов. Протокол: SMTP, Порт: 0, Защита (SSL): Номер ошибки: 0x800C0155 
ScanDisk не исправил это.

----------


## vitalyberida

видимо у вас размер одного из файлов базы данных всё-таки превысил рекомендованный 2гб. 
Вот что надо делать. чтобы избежать в дальнейшем проблем с базами аутлук экспресс: 
Сжатие базы данных сообщений Outlook Express: 
Часто появляется ошибка при сжатии каталогов *.dbx, когда объём файла(ов) базы данных "Outlook Express" приближается к размеру ~ 1,5-2ГБ (ограничение, унаследованное от файловой системы FAT). 
Письма из проблемного каталога (локальной папки) нужно переместить в заранее созданный каталог, например, — "Архив 2015". Затем поставить галочку "Файл" — "Работать автономно", закрыть и заново открыть программу (убедившись, что режим работы остался автономным), выделить освободившейся после перемещения каталог, например — "Входящие", выбрать пункт "Файл" — "Папка" — "Сжать". 
Однако, вместо упомянутой меры (после создания папок в программе), можно просто переименовать (поменять местами) соответствующие файлы базы данных *.dbx (например, "Архив 2015" назвать "Входящие", а "Входящие" — "Архив 2015"), чтобы избежать длительного перемещения внутри базы и необходимости сжимать пустой каталог (также перемещения часто вызывают ошибки). 
Вот тут есть описание еще одной похожей проблемы: https://toster.ru/q/188821 
В отдельных случаях может потребоваться запуск "Outlook Express" в режиме "просмотра новостей" ради избегания конфликта доступа к файлу *.dbx, для этого используется соответствующий ключ, например: "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\mrim.exe" /outnews (рабочая папка %HOMEDRIVE%%HOMEPATH%). 
Отключить автоматическое сжатие баз: [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities\{GUID}\Software\Micro  soft\Outlook Express\5.0] и присвоить значению "Compact Check Count" — 0. Кстати, посмотреть путь к базам можно в этой же ветке реестра (или в самом аутлук).

----------

